# Stolen/Missing. Beloved friend



## Highlands (7 December 2013)

http://s155.photobucket.com/user/Fredstheteds/media/image_zps35a8be93.jpg.html


----------



## JillA (7 December 2013)

Is it yours? Or a friends? If so, can you make sure everywhere - but EVERWHERE, ditches, hedges, ground hollows - have been searched, too many assume they have been stolen when actually they are in trouble and might be okay if you find them quickly. Especially if there are no cut fences or broken padlocks. Hope you find him.


----------



## Highlands (7 December 2013)

Friends, they have searched every inch no sign, from Ramsey St Mary's. Cambs. Very diligent owners. Know them through my ponies in the show ring.


----------



## DebbieCG (7 December 2013)

Ditto JillA's advice above, and sorry cannot see the poster clearly but apart from the police have the owners reported their pony as missing/stolen with Cambridgeshire Horsewatch and contacted all the local feed and tack shops and yards etc with their poster?

https://www.facebook.com/CambsHorsewatch


----------



## mightymammoth (7 December 2013)

http://






it's only coming out this big and when you click on it it's blank, have you another photo?


----------



## Highlands (7 December 2013)

DebbieCG said:



			Ditto JillA's advice above, and sorry cannot see the poster clearly but apart from the police have the owners reported their pony as missing/stolen with Cambridgeshire Horsewatch and contacted all the local feed and tack shops and yards etc with their poster?

https://www.facebook.com/CambsHorsewatch

Click to expand...

Yes all the above! Thanks all


----------



## Tiffany (7 December 2013)

I hope he turns up safe and well, please let us know. Owners must be heartbroken.


----------



## Zero00000 (7 December 2013)

How heartbreaking, hope the pony is found safe and well soon, will spread the word x


----------



## Highlands (8 December 2013)

Zero00000 said:



			How heartbreaking, hope the pony is found safe and well soon, will spread the word x
		
Click to expand...


Thanks please do. Lock was off gate, he was turned out with others. Search parties out all night and nothing.


----------



## Highlands (8 December 2013)

Please check and keep an eye on ponies in Ramsey area, believe pony to be stolen.


----------



## CobsGalore (9 December 2013)

How awful  I hope he is found soon.

Do you have a crime number from the police?


----------



## DebbieCG (9 December 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			How awful  I hope he is found soon.

Do you have a crime number from the police?
		
Click to expand...

The details are being shared fairly extensively on FB - here is copy confirmation of the crime ref number:

"Can everybody please share this picture to help get this pony home as he needs medication...URGENT - Missing/believed stolen from Ramsey Saint Marys, Cambs TicToc an elderly 11hh Welsh grey gelding. He has Cushings and needs his medication. Crime reference number 304/7/12/13."


----------



## Highlands (9 December 2013)

Reward of £1000 for safe return


----------



## star26 (9 December 2013)

I've just seen this on fb and shared on my wall. It's disgusting that anyone would steal such a sweet old pony, especially one who belonged to a little boy. I really hope there is some good news soon. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Tiffany (9 December 2013)

I've spread the word although I am miles from the area.

Poor little pony, I could cry.


----------



## WillTingle (9 December 2013)

It's probably nothing, but this pony looks very similar in the face...

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/109687253/112-grey-gelding-for-sale.html


----------



## Biglets Mummy (10 December 2013)

Any news on this little pony?? Cant stop thinking about him and his little heartbroken friend. Sending love to them and hoping he comes home very very soon.xxx


----------



## OWLIE185 (10 December 2013)

Ensure that all local CCTV is immediately checked especially for Transit type vans.  There has been a spate of Shetland ponies stolen in this was earlier this year and the end of last year.


----------



## Highlands (10 December 2013)

OWLIE185 said:



			Ensure that all local CCTV is immediately checked especially for Transit type vans.  There has been a spate of Shetland ponies stolen in this was earlier this year and the end of last year.
		
Click to expand...

thanks! No nothing!


----------



## DebbieCG (10 December 2013)

Can the owner get details out to the local radio station and local newspaper?   Can anyone advise and contact all markets/sales/auctions with the poster and details?


----------



## minwood (10 December 2013)

Hi, I have shared on facebook in tunbridge wells area in kent! I'm so sorry to hear of this and am absolutely gutted for your little boy too. Really hope he's found soon  xxx


----------



## natmac84 (11 December 2013)

shared on facebook and twitter - i pray they find this likkle one soon for the pony and his owners sake xx


----------



## southerncomfort (12 December 2013)

I've contacted our local PC Branch - Whaddon Chase - asking them to circulate Tic Toc's details....perhaps everyone could contact their own local branch and make the same request?  I've done the same with our local Riding Club.

Just feel heartbroken for this little boy.  I honestly expected TT to turn up dumped somewhere when the scumbags realised how elderly he is.  Praying for his safe return before Christmas.


----------



## JillA (12 December 2013)

It is on Facebook and Horsewatch, can't be many horse people who don't know by now.


----------



## applecart14 (12 December 2013)

Highlands said:



http://s155.photobucket.com/user/Fredstheteds/media/image_zps35a8be93.jpg.html

Click to expand...

Beloved friend.  

No freezemark. 

Very beloved then.

Please freezemark.   99% recovery rate.  Would probably be back in its paddock by tea time if it had of been marked.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Beloved friend.  

No freezemark. 

Very beloved then.

Please freezemark.   99% recovery rate.  Would probably be back in its paddock by tea time if it had of been marked.
		
Click to expand...

What a horrible thing to say.  You should be ashamed of yourself, but given many of your other posts, I don't think you have any concept of that.


----------



## powderly (12 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Beloved friend.  

No freezemark. 

Very beloved then.

Please freezemark.   99% recovery rate.  Would probably be back in its paddock by tea time if it had of been marked.
		
Click to expand...

What a nasty attitude, I hope that the pony's owner doesn't read this as you would just be adding to her anguish . I was taught that if you haven't got anything nice to say then say nothing !!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

can a grey be freezemarked? I always thought they couldn't cause freeze marking turns the hair grey. Please correct me if wrong. And *Applecart14* don't think the owners need to hear this


----------



## OWLIE185 (12 December 2013)

What I would tell you is that stolen horses can end up at the other end of the country very quickly (within 12 hours)  having gone through a number of different people.

I would contact all the slaughter houses and horse markets/auctions immediately followed by all the equine vet practices and farriers.  I would also get a poster put up at every travellers camp in the country as quick as possible.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			can a grey be freezemarked? I always thought they couldn't cause freeze marking turns the hair grey. Please correct me if wrong. And *Applecart14* don't think the owners need to hear this
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they can be marked but it isn't as visible as on a non-grey. The irons are held on for longer so that the fur is killed to such a degree it dies and falls out leaving the mark as pink skin.


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Yes, they can be marked but it isn't as visible as on a non-grey. The irons are held on for longer so that the fur is killed to such a degree it dies and falls out leaving the mark as pink skin.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## ozpoz (12 December 2013)

I've shared this on Facebook too.

 Please don't go off topic, re freeze marking etc. 
This thread should be helpful to the people searching for their pony, not full of opinions.
Really hope he is found soon. Is it worth chasing up the preloved clipped pony? to eliminate him as a possible TT if nothing else?


----------



## lhotse (12 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Beloved friend.  

No freezemark. 

Very beloved then.

Please freezemark.   99% recovery rate.  Would probably be back in its paddock by tea time if it had of been marked.
		
Click to expand...

What a nasty thing to say....


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 December 2013)

greys get freezemarked  by killing the hair.  It is just as visible if the owner keeps the area clipped on a regular basis.


Where everyone jumped on applecart comment being harsh, it is true though.  The success is higher if they are,  I  think its a good present to by your horse.   I wont say any more on subject.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 December 2013)

Leviathan said:



			greys get freezemarked  by killing the hair.  It is just as visible if the owner keeps the area clipped on a regular basis.


Where everyone jumped on applecart comment being harsh, it is true though.  The success is higher if they are,  I  think its a good present to by your horse.   I wont say any more on subject.
		
Click to expand...

True but ENTIRELY inappropriate at this time, and worded in a deliberately cruel manner.


----------



## powderly (12 December 2013)

The organisers of Horse and Pony sales that are taking place in Dec and Jan have been spoken to and sent Tic Toc's poster. They have all been very supportive and have promised to let their staff know to look out for him and put the posters up at the auctions.


----------



## jhoward (12 December 2013)

A grey pony has been found in rugby its on the hho I hope to god its not this lad.


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

jhoward said:



			A grey pony has been found in rugby its on the hho I hope to god its not this lad.
		
Click to expand...

I hope not too. Fingers crossed TicTock will be found alive and well


----------



## Queenbee (12 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Beloved friend.  

No freezemark. 

Very beloved then.

Please freezemark.   99% recovery rate.  Would probably be back in its paddock by tea time if it had of been marked.
		
Click to expand...



Oh for Christ sake, would you please stop doing this on every stolen thread!


----------



## powderly (12 December 2013)

I can confirm that the poor piebald pony foal found in the river in Rugby by the RSPCA and reported by Horse and Hound is not TIC TOC  the missing  24 yr old welsh x shetland  pony.


----------



## DebbieCG (12 December 2013)

It is horrible to see this news about a pony being found in a canal in Rugby.   From what can be seen on HHO there seems to be a few suggestions that this does not appear to be the missing grey pony Tic Toc, as from one or two pictures the pony looks to be coloured: 

Quote from an online user of HHO:  "Definitely looks like a colored cob colt/filly foal, these poor horses are normally the ones subjected to this kind of cruelty and abandonment."

Sorry just seen post above posted a few minutes before this was.


----------



## DebbieCG (12 December 2013)

powderly said:



			I can confirm that the poor piebald pony foal found in the river in Rugby by the RSPCA and reported by Horse and Hound is not TIC TOC  the missing  24 yr old welsh x shetland  pony.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming this


----------



## joeanne (12 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Beloved friend.  

No freezemark. 

Very beloved then.

Please freezemark.   99% recovery rate.  Would probably be back in its paddock by tea time if it had of been marked.
		
Click to expand...


What a load of c**p.
A horse was stolen many years ago from a field from near where we work.
Said mare was freezemarked, microchipped and VERY distinctive.
Pony is still missing (and owner still looking) to this day!

I hope Tic Toc turns up very soon to make that little boys christmas special


----------



## Highlands (12 December 2013)

joeanne said:



			What a load of c**p.
A horse was stolen many years ago from a field from near where we work.
Said mare was freezemarked, microchipped and VERY distinctive.
Pony is still missing (and owner still looking) to this day!

I hope Tic Toc turns up very soon to make that little boys christmas special 

Click to expand...

Thanks all nothing still.

Can't believe some people, the poor family are gong through hell. It's been said.... But honestly


----------



## DebbieCG (12 December 2013)

The owners may be in process of doing this already but perhaps a good idea to get his details /that he is missing, in the local paper and on the local radio station as soon as possible?


----------



## JillA (12 December 2013)

Still missing then - I can't believe he was considered worth stealing. I know someone whose beloved horse was stolen about 5 years ago (Toby) and never found - she is still living in hope, and that is almost the worst case scenario.


----------



## meesha (12 December 2013)

He has been posted as missing on dragon driving, they are obviously doing all they can to get the little man home.  Every horse owners worst nightmare but let's hope all this internet coverage prompts his safe return.


----------



## Highlands (13 December 2013)

JillA said:



			Still missing then - I can't believe he was considered worth stealing. I know someone whose beloved horse was stolen about 5 years ago (Toby) and never found - she is still living in hope, and that is almost the worst case scenario.
		
Click to expand...

He is not totally agree, with cushings etc. just worth his weight in gold as he is safe!


----------



## Pink_Lady (13 December 2013)

I hope you find this special pony soon - it came up on my FB and have shared ... in the Essex area


----------



## SpruceRI (13 December 2013)

The first thing anyone will do (probably) when stealing this pony, is full clip him.

Apart from the markings round his muzzle and eyes, does he have any other distinguishing features such as melanomas, lumps, bumps, strange or endearing habits?

Something that anyone as an adjacent livery to this pony might notice and it ring a bell?

Do the owners have any photos of him fully clipped in the recent past?  Horses and ponies can look like a different animal altogether when clipped!

I hope he's found soon, I've had several messages on Facebook from friends in different areas so hopefully he'll be reunited with his owners soon.


----------



## applecart14 (13 December 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			True but ENTIRELY inappropriate at this time, and worded in a deliberately cruel manner.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't worded in a deliberate and cruel manner, and suprised that you would think such a thing tbh.  It was worded straight from the heart.  It never ceases to amaze me that people come onto the 'lost and stolen' section telling tales of woe and heartache about their much loved horses, and how they can't possibly carry on without them, they are their whole life, etc, etc.  But they didn't carry out a perfectly sensible and safe method to prevent them getting stolen. Even getting their much loved animals microchipped, or their hooves branded, painting their rugs with a 'made up' freezemark number, or displaying 'our horses are marked by Farmkey' signs would help to prevent theft.  I wonder if the OP did do any of these things..... but I think we know what the answer will be.  Sometimes you have to make an bit of an effort in this world.

I will NEVER understand how people can spend £2K on a saddle but are reluctant to spend £40 quid on a freezemark.  

Sorry if I have offended people and I am sure it doesn't help the OP in this case but maybe she will think about it for the future horses she has.  rrendously.


----------



## applecart14 (13 December 2013)

joeanne said:



			What a load of c**p.
A horse was stolen many years ago from a field from near where we work.
Said mare was freezemarked, microchipped and VERY distinctive.
Pony is still missing (and owner still looking) to this day!

I hope Tic Toc turns up very soon to make that little boys christmas special 

Click to expand...

I don't think 99% recovery rate is crap. I think that speaks for itself.  So do the other 200,000 horse owners in this country that DO freezemark their horses (that's Farmkey only).  And for 25 years Freezemark the other leading freezemark company had 100% recovery rate.


----------



## fatpiggy (13 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			It wasn't worded in a deliberate and cruel manner, and suprised that you would think such a thing tbh.  It was worded straight from the heart.  It never ceases to amaze me that people come onto the 'lost and stolen' section telling tales of woe and heartache about their much loved horses, and how they can't possibly carry on without them, they are their whole life, etc, etc.  But they didn't carry out a perfectly sensible and safe method to prevent them getting stolen. Even getting their much loved animals microchipped, or their hooves branded, painting their rugs with a 'made up' freezemark number, or displaying 'our horses are marked by Farmkey' signs would help to prevent theft.  I wonder if the OP did do any of these things..... but I think we know what the answer will be.  Sometimes you have to make an bit of an effort in this world.

I will NEVER understand how people can spend £2K on a saddle but are reluctant to spend £40 quid on a freezemark.  

Sorry if I have offended people and I am sure it doesn't help the OP in this case but maybe she will think about it for the future horses she has.  rrendously.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't think you are sorry in the slightest.  You are just paying lip-service to those of us who have highlighted your attitude, which as someone else has pointed out, you display to every poster who has also have the misfortune of having their animal disappear from the field, whatever the circumstances.  And in this case, I VERY much doubt that the poor OP spent £2000 on a saddle for this poor little pony, so you can drop that attitude too.


----------



## applecart14 (13 December 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			I VERY much doubt that the poor OP spent £2000 on a saddle for this poor little pony, so you can drop that attitude too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes whatever.
I can't find the icon with the rolling eyes.

I wasn't talking about this particular OP buying a £2K saddle but I was just giving an example of how people seem to get their priorities wrong.  But of course I was only paying lip service by saying I did feel sorry for the OP, but still stick by what I said.

I don't display that to EVERYONE who loses their horses in the field, just those that can't be arsed to use a bit of common sense.   I am merely pointing out (which is my right on a public forum) that people are very negligent and lacksidaisyical (sic) in their approach to such matters and it costs them dearly.

If I park in the supermarket and don't lock my car and then complain because I haven't taken any reasonable steps to protect that property when some joy rider drives off in it than I can hardly complain can I?  Its my fault.  

I do hope the OP finds her pony but I still think she was very foolish not to take measures to protect it, and I think you must surely think the same too but just don't want to admit it.

For goodness sakes !


----------



## fatpiggy (13 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Yes whatever.
I can't find the icon with the rolling eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Have they let you out of school early today?


----------



## applecart14 (13 December 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Have they let you out of school early today?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha that's hilarious.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			It wasn't worded in a deliberate and cruel manner, and suprised that you would think such a thing tbh.  It was worded straight from the heart.  It never ceases to amaze me that people come onto the 'lost and stolen' section telling tales of woe and heartache about their much loved horses, and how they can't possibly carry on without them, they are their whole life, etc, etc.  But they didn't carry out a perfectly sensible and safe method to prevent them getting stolen. Even getting their much loved animals microchipped, or their hooves branded, painting their rugs with a 'made up' freezemark number, or displaying 'our horses are marked by Farmkey' signs would help to prevent theft.  I wonder if the OP did do any of these things..... but I think we know what the answer will be.  Sometimes you have to make an bit of an effort in this world.

I will NEVER understand how people can spend £2K on a saddle but are reluctant to spend £40 quid on a freezemark.  

Sorry if I have offended people and I am sure it doesn't help the OP in this case but maybe she will think about it for the future horses she has.  rrendously.
		
Click to expand...

  Deeply distressing this is for OP, I feel for them in the worry etc.  But its true in the wider picture people do spend 100s and 1000* on equipment for their equine.  But no money to  safe guard them being returned,  one girl said to me when I was organizing a freezemark day  I don't want Chianti freezemarked it would spoil her look.  I said it would spoil her a lot more if she is served up.

On the day of the marking owner changed her mind.

  This doesn't help OP  but to be fair to Applecart, you all going on about him always repeating the get your horses freezemarked comment, but so many don't  LISTEN.

  Its a sad fact that this forum is littered with horses going missing or stolen, and yet  very few take notice of freezemark/hoof brands.


 Farmkey stipulate you must keep the brand clipped short in winter so its easily read.  

  OP  I keep my fingers and toes crossed for you, and in the mean time   I hope some good comes out of this and
 A. Pony is found safe
 B . others think of marking


----------



## HappyHooves (15 December 2013)

HIGHLANDS have pm'd you


----------



## MyBoyChe (15 December 2013)

me too Highlands


----------



## powderly (15 December 2013)

Despite all of our endeavors Tic Toc has still not been found. Please watch and share to help bring our lovely boy home. Yes he wasn't freeze marked, but please don't let this be the story. Tic Toc is the loved pony of my 5 yr old who is heartbroken. The debate on whether we should or shouldn't have freeze marked a Grey is irrelevant. Please take a look at this video and share ...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=s81aKQPVRXA


----------



## meesha (15 December 2013)

Bump, let's hope Tic Toc is found soon, someone must know where he is........


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2013)

He looks such a cute.  OP don't leave a stone unturned.


hoping for good news


----------



## Highlands (15 December 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s81aKQPVRXA

No sign, two days of searching. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/631652583565715/

Reward now stands at £2k


----------



## Highlands (15 December 2013)

powderly said:



			Despite all of our endeavors Tic Toc has still not been found. Please watch and share to help bring our lovely boy home. Yes he wasn't freeze marked, but please don't let this be the story. Tic Toc is the loved pony of my 5 yr old who is heartbroken. The debate on whether we should or shouldn't have freeze marked a Grey is irrelevant. Please take a look at this video and share ...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=s81aKQPVRXA

Click to expand...

Sorry posted Youtube too..... Stupid me!


----------



## tankgirl1 (15 December 2013)

Just why? Poor TicToc I hope he is brought home safe soon x


----------



## Queenbee (15 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Ha ha that's hilarious.  

Click to expand...

You disgust me, this is not the first missing/stolen thread that has been derailed by your scathing, sanctimonious and judgemental attitude. You say you haven't been deliberately cruel, perhaps we are to assume from that that you are simply just born that way.  You never cease with the digs, the "next time you'll know better" and the "I told you so" attitude.  

If you feel so incredibly strongly, may I suggest you start a thread about freeze branding and post on there, or perhaps a website, twitter or Facebook campaign, but please for the love of god and the respect of distressed people searching for their animals STOP posting on Missing or stolen threads, your attitude serves no purpose in these cases, deliberate or not it comes across as cruel and barbed every time and it's not going to help or find these animals which is what these threads are about.

I understand what you are saying AC and you are not wrong, but please bear in mind that this is the wrong place to broadcast your feelings.

Op, I check all the local fb groups daily and always keep an eye out for anything I see as missing or stolen on here, I'm so sorry he hasn't been found yet and hope very much that he will be reunited with his family soon x


----------



## Doormouse (16 December 2013)

Prancer & Vixen said:



			You disgust me, this is not the first missing/stolen thread that has been derailed by your scathing, sanctimonious and judgemental attitude. You say you haven't been deliberately cruel, perhaps we are to assume from that that you are simply just born that way.  You never cease with the digs, the "next time you'll know better" and the "I told you so" attitude.  

If you feel so incredibly strongly, may I suggest you start a thread about freeze branding and post on there, or perhaps a website, twitter or Facebook campaign, but please for the love of god and the respect of distressed people searching for their animals STOP posting on Missing or stolen threads, your attitude serves no purpose in these cases, deliberate or not it comes across as cruel and barbed every time and it's not going to help or find these animals which is what these threads are about.

I understand what you are saying AC and you are not wrong, but please bear in mind that this is the wrong place to broadcast your feelings.

Op, I check all the local fb groups daily and always keep an eye out for anything I see as missing or stolen on here, I'm so sorry he hasn't been found yet and hope very much that he will be reunited with his family soon x
		
Click to expand...

Very well said.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Prancer & Vixen said:



			You disgust me, this is not the first missing/stolen thread that has been derailed by your scathing, sanctimonious and judgemental attitude. You say you haven't been deliberately cruel, perhaps we are to assume from that that you are simply just born that way.  You never cease with the digs, the "next time you'll know better" and the "I told you so" attitude.  

If you feel so incredibly strongly, may I suggest you start a thread about freeze branding and post on there, or perhaps a website, twitter or Facebook campaign, but please for the love of god and the respect of distressed people searching for their animals STOP posting on Missing or stolen threads, your attitude serves no purpose in these cases, deliberate or not it comes across as cruel and barbed every time and it's not going to help or find these animals which is what these threads are about.

I understand what you are saying AC and you are not wrong, but please bear in mind that this is the wrong place to broadcast your feelings.

Op, I check all the local fb groups daily and always keep an eye out for anything I see as missing or stolen on here, I'm so sorry he hasn't been found yet and hope very much that he will be reunited with his family soon x
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this too. I hope he I found soon poor little pony and can't imagine how your son is feeling


----------



## applecart14 (16 December 2013)

Wow there are a lot of bitchy comments in relation to my reply.  I'm not sure why I 'disgust people' when I am giving my point of view.  I wasn't born cruel and have not been cruel in my reply, only totally honest so sorry if being honest is wrong all of a sudden.  And the OP saying that it is irrelevant if their horse is freeze marked or not.  Of course its not irrelevant.  If he had of been perhaps he wouldn't have been stolen.  And you saying I never cease with my comments.  For goodness sake people get a life. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on this forum, that's why its a forum.  I am entitled to explain that horses that aren't freezemarked are an easy target.  Surely that is not too much to understand?????

I have already done a poll on this forum many months ago asking why people don't freezemark their horses.  Interestingly the main reason was because they didn't like seeing them with a freezemark on their backs as it was ugly. Here is the link:  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...orse-freezemarked&highlight=don't+freezemark?


Ugly?  How can you reason with that kind of attitude?

Obviosly touched a raw nerve with Prancer and Vixen.  Ouch!

I'm really bored with this thread now.  Like I said before (choose to believe it or not I don't really give a stuff) but I do hope the OP finds her pony, but I still stick by what I say about freezemarking.  With 97% recovery rate how can you argue with that????


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

*Applecart14* there is a time and place for your comments and this thread isn't one of them


----------



## JillA (16 December 2013)

Back on track please - there are now a few offers to mediate between whoever is responsible and Tic Toc's owners, anonymously. 
Add to that, iI whoever has him can get him here (TF9 2SS) they could shove him through the gate into my yard and I'll do the rest. Come on, you won't gain anything from him, he is too famous now. I'll make sure he gets back to his young friend in as healthy a state as I can.


----------



## Bills (16 December 2013)

I hope to god they find him, and before xmas too. 

Will spread the word OP, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 December 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Wow there are a lot of bitchy comments in relation to my reply.  I'm not sure why I 'disgust people' when I am giving my point of view.  I wasn't born cruel and have not been cruel in my reply, only totally honest so sorry if being honest is wrong all of a sudden.  And the OP saying that it is irrelevant if their horse is freeze marked or not.  Of course its not irrelevant.  If he had of been perhaps he wouldn't have been stolen.  And you saying I never cease with my comments.  For goodness sake people get a life. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on this forum, that's why its a forum.  I am entitled to explain that horses that aren't freezemarked are an easy target.  Surely that is not too much to understand?????

I have already done a poll on this forum many months ago asking why people don't freezemark their horses.  Interestingly the main reason was because they didn't like seeing them with a freezemark on their backs as it was ugly. Here is the link:  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...orse-freezemarked&highlight=don't+freezemark?


Ugly?  How can you reason with that kind of attitude?

Obviosly touched a raw nerve with Prancer and Vixen.  Ouch!

I'm really bored with this thread now.  Like I said before (choose to believe it or not I don't really give a stuff) but I do hope the OP finds her pony, but I still stick by what I say about freezemarking.  With 97% recovery rate how can you argue with that????
		
Click to expand...

So glad you're bored with it , the thread will do very well without you.
Your first post was extremely nasty and uncalled for.


----------

